# فديوهات عن دورة الزيت داخل السيارات



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

​









سوف اقوم بوضع عدة ملفات فيديو ذات جودة ممتازة وموضحة لاقصى درجة مسارات الزيوت بطرقها المختلفة داخل جميع اجزاء السيارة عسى ان ينفعنا بها الله .​




1-فيديو يوضح Lubrication System الحجم 12.36 ميجا بايت .​حمل من هنااااااااا 
2-فيديو عن Engine Bearings الحجم 44.5 ميجا بايت .​حمل من هنااااااا 
3-فيديو عن Engine Friction الحجم 9.43 ميجا بايت .​حمل من هناااااااااا 
4-فيديو عن Rotary Engine Lubrication System الحجم 16.61 ميجا بايت .​حمل من هناااااااا 
5-فيديو عن Full Pressure Lubrcation System الحجم 26.09 ميجا بايت .​حمل من هنااااااا 
6-فيديو عن Oil Coolers الحجم 9.95 ميجا بايت . ​حمل من هنااااااااا 
7- فيديو عن Oil Additives الحجم 12.10 ميجا بايت .​حمل من هنااااااا 
8- فيديو عن Oil Filters الحجم 17.76 ميجا بايت .​حمل من هنااااااااااا 
9-فيديو عن Oil Pickup Tube الحجم 3.81 ميجا بايت .​حمل من هنااااااا 
10-فيديو عن Oil Pressure Gauges and Lights الحجم 9.47 ميجا بايت . ​حمل من هناااااااا 
11-فيديو عن Oil Pumps الحجم 19.99 ميجا بايت . ​حمل من هناااااااااا 
12-فيديو عن Pressure Relief Valve الحجم 7.39 ميجا بايت . ​حمل من هنااااااااا 
13-فيديو عن Oil Throw Off الحجم 10.21 ميجا بايت .​حمل من هناااااااا 
14-فيديو عن Engine Oil Sump الحجم 11.76 ميجا بايت .​حمل من هناااااااا 
15-فيديو عن Dry Sump System الحجم 5.58 ميجا بايت.​حمل من هنااااااااااا 
16-فيديو عن Dry Sump Oil Tank الحجم 5.46 ميجا بايت .​حمل من هناااااااا
17-فيديو عن Pre-mix 2 Stroke Lubrcation System الحجم 11.80 ميجا بايت .​حمل من هنااااااااا 
18-فيديو عن Splash Lubrication الحجم 7.29 ميجا بايت.​حمل من هنااااااااا 
19-فيديو عن Viscosity الحجم 3.67 ميجا بايت .​حمل من هنااااااااااا 




​


----------



## توتونونو (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع و لكن الوصلة لا تعمل


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

click in here


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

click in here


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم*


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم...*


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## شكبزور (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوكم شكبزور تسجيل جديد


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (4 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور 
وجــــــــــــــــــــــ:75::75::75:ـــــــــــــارى التحميل


----------



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (5 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​​*​


----------



## عرب بايت (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك ممتاز


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

*العفو أخي*


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (27 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (28 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​​*


----------



## bakker (22 مايو 2011)

make it easy please



you waste ourt time and our money


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

click in here


----------



## ضرغام المساح (17 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضرغام المساح (17 يونيو 2011)

ومشكور


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (23 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## gates (28 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## chemnasser (30 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ahmed malik (12 يوليو 2011)

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك .


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (23 يوليو 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## gates (25 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## mohamd reda (29 يوليو 2011)

i'm sorry 
the link doesnot work


----------



## نوبل2000 (30 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا اخى لكن لم اتمكن من التحميل


----------

